# Hodgman waders.



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey any of you guys know much about these waders? First hand experience?
They seem reasonable. But I know you get what you pay for. Im looking for a decent breathable wader, but I prefer boot foot. Kinda hard to decide what brand!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

years ago they were really well made. but not sure if the quality is still there.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I've read mixed reviews. Probably gonna go with something from Cabelas they seem to have good customer service and decent product.

How about breathable thru the winter months? What do you guys layer with? I already picked up a pair of nice fleece wader pants from Cabelas in anticipation lol.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I had breathable hodgmans and they started seeping after the first season and I only wore them about 10 times... They were bootfoot... Won't buy them again... Now my buddy gave me a pair that he got from the goodwill for $5 about 6 years ago and they are still going strong... Lol they are the green neoprene bootfoot!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i used the cabelas breathables that have the 1000 gram thinsulate in the boot for duck hunting thru the winter months and they were very warm. just wear a good base layer and wader pants.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Had hodgman breathables, put them through the ringer and they started to leak during their second season. Not a bad deal considering I paid I think like 70 bucks for them? Once the slow leaks started I stopped caring as much about them and paid less attention to walking through bushes and such. You do get what you pay for, but I've heard good things from a few guys about the cabelas guide series.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Had hodgeman breathable bootfoot. started leaking after about 5 outings. Would not recommend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doubleheader (May 13, 2005)

I have an old set of Hodgman 4mm neoprene bootfoot , nice & warm. Had them for about 30 years and they still don't leak. From the other posts it looks like they aren't that well made anymore.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd go with cabelas waders. I picked up some dry plus waders last weekend and love them already so comfortable And not bad on price.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Bass pro has a sale going on redhead waders69.97 reg. 129.99


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hodgeman waders are JUNK, Man that felt good.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

bass pro sale doesnt start till the 28th


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

What model of dry plus did you get? And as far as.the redhead what do you guys know about them?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Garbage. I'm a big fan of Simms G3/G4 waders, but some other waders that are decently priced for what you get are the Redington and mid-level Orvis waders.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I like the simms also but the price is the problem. If they lasted long enough maybe.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got the premium dry plus they feel nice. They are stocking foot so I got some ultra light from cabelas also.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Proline at bass pro is reasonable I see. Not sure about quality haven't heard much on them.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

What is your budget


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Id really like to be around 150 but i can do 2

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe look at cabelas rvg 2 stocking foot dry plus. The thing with breathable are is that it's hard to get a boot foot. Or if you pay for camo waders then there are some out there.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I have a pair of pro line that have been holding up very well. About 5 years. Looking for a different pair.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

The prolines you have are they breathable or neo?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a pair of bootfoot breathables that i bought for $10 at a garage sale 4 yrs ago new in the box. Im not sure when they were made but I used them for wading Pymie and skeeter eyes, spring steel and kayaking. So far, Im happy with no leaks. Ill keep rocking them till the waterfalls start. Guess i just lucked out?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have the Hodgeman Pipestone and cannot recommend them. They started leaking all along the inseam and I complained to them. They sent me new ones and I used seam seal all along the entire seam on the problem pair. I'm using the repaired ones as long as I can, then I have the others as backup when these are completely trashed. I would rather have one pair of good waders than two pairs that I have to worry about. I'm probably going to get LL Bean waders next. They have great customer service.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I got some Patagonia stocking foot waders with Patagonia rock grip boots. Best 375 I ever spent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

The proline are breathable. They seem a little bulky and cumbersome. May be a size too big.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking at dry plus from cabelas, I trust their warranty and customer service. Never really dealt with bass pro so not sure how their customer service is.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

The pro lines I bought I cant find anymore. The are pro lineinsulated. Breathable.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bought a pair of Guide Tech breathables from Cabelas and after about 6 years they developed a very small leak in one of the booties. I tried to repair it with Aquaseal and still leaked. Then I thought what the heck and called Cabela's and they said just send them back and well send you a new pair, the have a lifetime guarantee you know. I boxed them up and shipped them out and about a week later my new waders arrived. Since they did not carry my style any longer they sent me the new style with no additional charge. Both pair in question here were their top of the line waders. I find them to be about the same quality as Simms at about $100 less.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I went with Cabelas Dry Plus. Just ordered i was tired of shopping around lol. Got the camo boot foot since that is what i prefer, not sure why as i've never had waders lol $220 but worth it i believe, great reviews and i trust the name.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

They have lifetime warranty is what got me to buy cabelas if they get blown out then you can easily return them.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Where can you find the warranty info at?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Go to the Cabela's website and scroll all the way to the bottom and look at "Return Policy".


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Waders showed up. Cabelas dry plus boot foot. Fit great cant wait to try em out!


----------

